# Foam from the drivers seat?



## kpedraja

Has anyone noticed foam seat filling coming out from under the driver's seat? I keep finding little bits of it every time I clean the inside of the car, usually in the area on the left side of the drivers seat near the door sill.


----------



## MelindaV

kpedraja said:


> Has anyone noticed foam seat filling coming out from under the driver's seat? I keep finding little bits of it every time I clean the inside of the car, usually in the area on the left side of the drivers seat near the door sill.


do you have a mouse possibly?


----------



## [email protected]

kpedraja said:


> Has anyone noticed foam seat filling coming out from under the driver's seat? I keep finding little bits of it every time I clean the inside of the car, usually in the area on the left side of the drivers seat near the door sill.


This is very common, but not on cars only a few years old. Most of the time it's from the foam getting old and fragile so it begins to degrade and "sprinkle" down on the floor.
In your case it may be that something like a spring is rubbing against the exposed foam and shredding little bits off every time it moves. I would adjust it to the upmost position and get a flashlight and do some investigating, moving it back and forth while watching what happens. A friend with a vehicle lift makes this process easier on your neck and knees!
Let's hope it's not Melinda's suggestion of a mouse!


----------



## kpedraja

MelindaV said:


> do you have a mouse possibly?


Let's hope not.


----------



## JohnRougeux

kpedraja said:


> Has anyone noticed foam seat filling coming out from under the driver's seat? I keep finding little bits of it every time I clean the inside of the car, usually in the area on the left side of the drivers seat near the door sill.


Were you able to figure it out? I have the same thing


----------



## P99GUY

Yep noticed little pieces on both sides under the drivers seat today. 
4/19 build.


----------



## jsanford

Not at all, but we park outside, so I’m eagerly awaiting the diagnosis.


----------



## kpedraja

JohnRougeux said:


> Were you able to figure it out? I have the same thing


No, not yet. It does seem to be diminishing in quantity so maybe it's just extra foam that's rubbing off as the seat gets used. I have found no sign of rodents (nor have my dogs  )


----------



## Rainforest

I’m having same issue


----------

